# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Παναγιώτης Καραμάνης

## Polyneikos

Ο *Παναγιώτης Καραμάνης* είναι αγωνιστικός αθλητής , με αρκετές συμμετοχές και διακρίσεις στον ενεργητικό του.





Ξεκίνησε να γυμνάζεται από το 1991 στο γυμναστήριο του βετεράνου πρωταθλητή *Σωκράτη Κρυστάλλη*,  το FLEX-GYM.
Η πρώτη του προετοιμασία για αγώνες ξεκίνησε το 1995 και το 1997 ήρθε το πλήρωμα του χρόνου για  να λάβει μέρος στον πρώτο του αγώνα .
Από το 1995 μέχρι και σήμερα δουλεύει ως γυμναστής . 


*Συνεργάτης του Bodybuilding.gr καθώς αρθρογραφεί από το  2018* δίνοντας συμβουλές & tips προπόνησης προς τους αναγνώστες του site.
Αυτή την περίοδο ο Παναγιώτης βρίσκεται στην τελική ευθεία για τους αγώνες του 2019, καθώς θα αγωνιστεί στο Πρωτάθλημα της NAC Hellas στις 11 Μαϊου καθώς και στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International, την 1η Ιουνίου στο Novotel.
Καλή επιτυχία !


*Οι αγωνιστικές συμμετοχές του Παναγιώτη Καραμάνη*


1.	1997 ΠΕΣΔ MR. ΑΙΓΑΙΟ Πάρος Έφηβοι - 1η θέση 
2.	1997 ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα  Έφηβοι - 1η θέση
3.	1997 NABBA Grand Prix ATHLETICA
4.	1998 ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα Κεντρικής Ελλάδος Έφηβοι - 3η θέση 
5.	1998 ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα  Έφηβοι +75κ.- 3η θέση
6.	1999 ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα  Έφηβοι +75κ. - 2η θέση 
7.	2014 NAC Mr Hellas Body Athletic  1η θέση 
8.	2014 WABBA Πρωτάθλημα Body Fitness
9.	2015 NAC Mr Hellas Body Αthletic II 2η θέση
10.	2015 WABBA Πρωτάθλημα Μεσαία κατηγορία 4η θέση
11.	2016 WABBA HELLAS Μεσαία κατηγορία 4η θέση
12.	2016 WABBA INTERNATIONAL Μεσαία κατηγορία 2η θέση
13.	2016 IFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα -80κ. 10η θέση
14.	2016 IBFA Ηellas Πρωτάθλημα  Μεσαία κατηγορία 2η θέση 
15.	2018 WABBA World Hellas Μεσαία κατηγορία 2η θέση
16.	2018 WABBA INTERNATIONAL Μεσαία κατηγορία 5η θέση
17.	2018 IBFA Ηellas Πρωτάθλημα Μεσαία κατηγορία 3η θέση

----------


## Muscleboss

Δε γνώριζα ότι είχε κατεβεί και τέλη της δεκαετίας του 90 σε αγώνες Junior... Μπράβο, 22 χρόνια μετά και συνεχίζει  :03. Thumb up: 

(Ωραία η φώτο της ΠΕΣΔ 1999... αρκετά γνώριμα πρόσωπα)

----------


## tuku

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !!!! Θα προσπαθήσω και στους δυο αγώνες nac και wabba να δείξω τον καλύτερο μου εαυτό !!!! Καλή επιτυχία και σε όλους τους συναθλητές !!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Δε γνώριζα ότι είχε κατεβεί και τέλη της δεκαετίας του 90 σε αγώνες Junior... Μπράβο, 22 χρόνια μετά και συνεχίζει 
> 
> (Ωραία η φώτο της ΠΕΣΔ 1999... αρκετά γνώριμα πρόσωπα)


Ναι Πάνο, αγωνίστηκε στις καλές εποχές , την δεκαετία του ΄90 που κάποιοι την αναφέρουν ως " χρυσή" εποχή που άνθισε το ελληνικό bodybuilding.
Επίσης μια λεπτομέρεια που έμαθα απο τον ίδιο, είναι πως είχε αγοράσει το γυμναστήριο του Σωκράτη Κρυστάλλη στον Πειραιά, απο το οποίο ξεκίνησε, όπως και πολλοί αθλητές (Γρίβας, Καρυδάς κτλ) το οποίο πλέον όμως δεν υπάρχει.
Τα όργανα όμως τα έχει μεταφέρει σε προσωπικό του χώρο ο Παναγιώτης.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !!!! Θα προσπαθήσω και στους δυο αγώνες nac και wabba να δείξω τον καλύτερο μου εαυτό !!!! Καλή επιτυχία και σε όλους τους συναθλητές !!!


Παναγιώτη καλή επιτυχία . 
Το Σάββατο θα παραλαβεις και το μπλουζάκι του Team Bodybuilding.gr , ελπίζουμε να φανεί γούρικο! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tuku

Ναι όντως ήταν "χρυσές" εποχές , ωραίος ανταγωνισμός και το σημαντικοτερο για εμένα σεβασμός .....
Χαχα σας ευχαριστώ για το μπλουζάκι !!! και εννοείται οτι θα ειναι γούρικο μιας και θα ειναι απο άτομα που το προσφέρουν με αγάπη ...
Ραντεβού και από κοντά το Σάββατο NAC 11-5-2019 !!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Μπράβο στον Παναγιώτη για την πορεία του ως αθλητής αλλα και την ποιότητα του ως άνθρωπος και προπονητής και ίσως αυτο να οφείλετε και στο γεγονός οτι γαλουχήθηκε σε άλλα χρόνια που υπήρχε περισσότερη ιδεολογία και σεβασμός 
Καλή επιτυχία σε οτι κάνει και πάντοτε δυνατός και υγιής και να δώσει τον καλύτερο εαυτό του στούς άμεσους αγώνες του  :03. Thumb up:

----------

